# Any opinions on 'Cold Air Intake' mods



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

My 2017 mkIII TT is ready for a 'Cold Air Intake' mod.

I am looking for one that is shielded, so that it minimizes the heat sucked in from the engine compartment.

There are so many different brands.
034 Motorsports, Integrated Engineering, Burger Motorports, BMP Tuning

Any opinions / likes / dislikes?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey there. The stock intake already pulls air from inside the bumper cover, which is about the coldest place you can get it from. Are you simply wanting more of a high-flow filter then?


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

In the next week I'm having a Racingline Performance R600 cold air intake installed, possibly a couple of other minor additions:

Racingline Performance silicone intake hose
Racingline Performance high flow turbo inlet elbow
Racingline Performance turbo muffler delete

but I don't want those extra bits to add the pshhhh noise that makes it sound like a bus so I will check with the guys recommending the above parts before committing.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

scratchyratface said:


> In the next week I'm having a Racingline Performance R600 cold air intake installed, possibly a couple of other minor additions:
> 
> Racingline Performance silicone intake hose
> Racingline Performance high flow turbo inlet elbow
> ...


I have that setup a[part from the muffler delete . I don't get a dump valve noise but I do get more induction noise, kind of a wheezy gulping sound now and then

you wont get more power from the intake unless and until your car is mapped well above 300ps as theres no restriction with the stock setup below 300ps.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The standard oem cold air intake/air box is good for running well over 500hp so unless you plan on greatly exceeding that you will only ever see a performance drop from adding a cone filter in place of the air box that is hard-wired to the grill intake.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

In general - full intake sounds reasonable. Simply putting a cone just under the bonnet or opening the airbox to the engine (ppl are even drilling holes to induce more noise  ) bay will get hotter air and thus cause some performance drop.

Even attractive looking and convincingly designed aftermarket intakes may however fail to deliver what was promised:





Personally I'm also thinking on some modification in that field, but my engineer guts are not too easily convinced 
Surface area of the filter is quite big, thus the local flow speed is relatively low. Even if some improvement can be made, I'd think twice before dropping 500€ on something that was engineered with less sophisticated methods than OEM.

Other guys open the part of manifold that sits behind the grille, just before the air box. There is a reason it's closed - with that extra opening big splashes of water or heavy snow will have much easier way to the airbox>filter>engine. The original opening is doubled with exit port of similar size on the engine bay side - splashes can go right through, while air is diverted where it should go. I'm afraid that same may apply to aftermarket pieces that are open all the way.
I don't have numbers, but in a turbocharged engine, with the intake buried like it is (well, it's not a GSXR  ) I would not count much on dynamic airbox principle. Cutting extra holes or getting a manifold with excessive opening may not be the top idea in long run.

Same would go for turbo muffler delete - never tried, but I've seen tests showing it's not bringing anything besides some extra noise.

I guess removing the inner baffle from air box is one of things that can be done with minimal risk and maybe (some) flow restriction removed.

In my case I may end up with an insert (K&N, Pipercross, RamAir, etc) and maybe a baffle elimination. Not expensive, gives most that cones or manifolds promise, all at 10...15% of cost. Easy removal to return to stock is added bonus.


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks for the advise !


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

I opted for a RacingLine stage 1 tune along with the cold air intake, all happens next Friday. Having driven the TTS briefly then I'm hoping for that similar feel of power, post tune. Track day scheduled for the end of September.


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

R600 cold air intake fitted!
RacingLine stage 1 was done at the same time.


----------

